# Skaarac the Bloodborne



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

New super-huge giant model for Age of Sigmar.

Click here for Forgeworld


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Well whatta ya know - More Khorne. 

Awesome model, but a bit more variety in Chaos gods would be splendid at this point.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Deamon Primarch maybe?


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Other chaos god dont sell has much sadly


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks cool and just think: they have to be running out of Khorne stuff, plus (at least for 40k) there's a ton of new Daemon stuff for all the Chaos God's minions in the upcoming campaign book.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> Looks cool and just think: they have to be running out of Khorne stuff, plus (at least for 40k) there's a ton of new Daemon stuff for all the Chaos God's minions in the upcoming campaign book.


Based on the rumors, there are 10 formations, but only 6 datasheets. Not sure how that works, exactly. We've already seen 2 of them (khorne), and one was suggested to be a formation of 4 demon princes, probably one of each mark.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's 20+ psychic power cards being released for Daemons, those aren't for Khorne. Are they just reprints of what already exists...?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> There's 20+ psychic power cards being released for Daemons, those aren't for Khorne. Are they just reprints of what already exists...?


Seeing as there are currently only 12 daemonic psychic powers, that strikes me as unlikely. It sounds like we're getting 6+primaris per table, rather than just 3+primaris, in the 3 disciplines.

But trusting that GW will "run out of Khorne" is kind of like assuming that they'll get tired of comboing "bloodgore blood brass bloody bloodskull gore scarblood skullbloodskull" names.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I love it. Love love love.

Angron Conversion coming in hot.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

That is freaking awesome.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> But trusting that GW will "run out of Khorne" is kind of like assuming that they'll get tired of comboing "bloodgore blood brass bloody bloodskull gore scarblood skullbloodskull" names.


OK fine. I'll fuck off with the optimism.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

ntaw said:


> OK fine. I'll fuck off with the optimism.


Heh, sorry.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I love it. It's a little too big to be a giant spawn though. Damn!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Awesome model, but a bit more variety in Chaos gods would be splendid at this point.


Still waiting for the Lord of Change and Keeper of Secrets...


LotN


----------

